# Live Wisconson Sphagnum moss? Pro's con's?



## Imperial_Aquatics (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone have any thoughts on this?

I can buy tons of the stuff, much cheaper than packaged moss.

Any caveats I should be aware of other than to rinse it real good for "hitchhikers"?


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I imagine that you will end up with slugs and snails. Not worth it IMO.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

It is not a tropical moss and typically will not do well in a tropical enclosure.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I bought some dried Wisconsin Sphagnum and it took over my viv. I put it in wrapped around plant roots about a year and a half ago. It grew so well that I ended up pulling most of it out last month.

Before cleaning it out.









And here is what I threw away.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Sphagnum moss really can grow pretty much anywhere. Even if it is from Wisconsin. Anyway I have used this before and personally cant stand it. It is usually filled with all kinds of pricker vines and sticks. If I were you I would try to go with New Zealand or Chilean sphagnum. Both are very clean and green up really quick in a vivarium.
J


----------



## Imperial_Aquatics (Aug 27, 2009)

Jason DeSantis said:


> Sphagnum moss really can grow pretty much anywhere. Even if it is from Wisconsin. Anyway I have used this before and personally cant stand it. It is usually filled with all kinds of pricker vines and sticks. If I were you I would try to go with New Zealand or Chilean sphagnum. Both are very clean and green up really quick in a vivarium.
> J



Do you sell either of those per chance? Seems to me I saw you post something about New Zealand stuff recently?


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I found this New Zealand moss on ebay:

Sphagnum Moss 1/4 LB New Zealand Grade AAA Best Quality - eBay (item 130341209918 end time Nov-30-09 19:44:30 PST)

It comes in varying sizes from 1/4lb and up.


"This is the cream of the crop of Sphagnum Moss... long fibers of premium New Zealand Sphagnum Moss are wonderful for babying your orchid plants! This moss is clean from any other debris, and soft even when dry!

New Zealand Sphagnum Moss is harvested in the wild under sustainable harvest practices, to insure a long and healthy supply in years to come. We like this practice, so feel good about offering this product to you! 

Don't be fooled by other mosses. Chilean is many grades lower than New Zealand and Wisconsin moss is the worst. Wisconsin has twigs and other debris that you don't want to handle or have for your plants!"


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Imperial_Aquatics said:


> Do you sell either of those per chance? Seems to me I saw you post something about New Zealand stuff recently?


Yes I do! I did not post that just because I sell it. I have tried almost every sphagnum moss you can find and my favorite is the New Zealand sphagnum.
J


----------



## Imperial_Aquatics (Aug 27, 2009)

Jason DeSantis said:


> Yes I do! I did not post that just because I sell it. I have tried almost every sphagnum moss you can find and my favorite is the New Zealand sphagnum.
> J



Sorry if that sounded wrong... I'm trying to find stuff, scrambling to find stuff actually since I'm currently in the process of setting up a ridiculously large number of tanks. 

So a sponsor who has some chiming in is most definitely a welcome post!!


----------



## Imperial_Aquatics (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok, so originally I asked about Wisconsin moss as I'd seen some positive remarks about it. I wish I recall exactly where, but I haven't been tracking stuff lately.

But I'm seeing an overall reaction after asking, it looks like the consensus is it's crap. Good to know, it saved me from getting any. 

I just got 250 liters of Hydroton this afternoon, glad I got it local as those bags were heavy.

Does this dry New Zealand stuff in a brick green up again, or is it dead?

that guy on eBay has 10lb bags for 134.00, Jason, can you do this or roughly close?


Thanks


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Imperial_Aquatics said:


> But I'm seeing an overall reaction after asking, it looks like the consensus is it's crap. Good to know, it saved me from getting any.


I don't think it is crap. It came back to life pretty well for me. I just don't like the look of live sphagnum.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Live Wisconsin Sphagnum moss? Pro's con's?*

I've used it without any problems. You will see some twigs in it but they are smaller than the tree fern fiber I use. I started using it because to me it looked more natural than the sterilized stuff. 

This is what I've noticed-
Wisconsin sphag starts growing much quicker, and I've gotten several very nice ferns and other surprises from it. BUT it doesn't hold moisture as well as the others and breaks down much quicker than the NZ or Chilean. 

I use them both all the time for different uses and these are just my experiences with them.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes I can get the 3 kilo bales for less then $143. Like others have said the New Zealand takes longer to green up then other mosses but its IMO the best money can buy.
J


----------

